# Headlight Upgrade



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

OK you RV owners a question for you.

Having travelled to and from the Photography meet during darkness I had to use my headlights on the Winnie for the first time.

Bxxxy awful is all I can say. Reminded me of my first Ford Anglia, it made more sense to shine a torch out of the window!

The rig has the halogen 1A1 main beam and 2A1 main and dipped beam. These are 165mm x100mm sealed units which where always useless even when they where new.

Having searched the net I see there appears to be a conversion to a Hella 72146 system:

http://www.rallylights.com/hella/165mm_lo.asp

But I cannot find anyone selling this kit in the UK.

Does anyone know or have exeprience of this kit or any other conversion that will do the job?

BTW I mentioned these upgrade lights once before that I have on my Discovery and see they are now on offer, buy one set get another free and the blue sidelights free.

http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk/

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
Olley just fitted some new lights that he obtained from Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner (damondunc is his username on MHF). Don't know if they are the same as yours but maybe worth getting in touch. Also try Linda (LC1962) as well, I am sure one of them can help you out :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chris

the other guy to speak to is The Dish. Member on here who supplies light bulbs

stew


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> the other guy to speak to is The Dish. Member on here who supplies light bulbs
> 
> stew


Stew- These are sealed units! You can't change just the bulb......

Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi chris, Keith is right I got fed up with the poor performance of my sealed beams. Duncan obtained straight replacements with H4 xenon bulbs and left hand dip. Mine needed a slight modification to remove the spring achors. snipped them of with pliers.

You may need as I did, a wiring adaptor as for some reason the sealed beams are wired different, or you can just rewire your bulb connectors.

If you really want the best you can convert from H4 bulbs to Xenon HDI >>>here<<< :lol:

As thats an american site you list I would imagine the dip is righthand, and as their a lot more powerful I reckon you will get complaints from other drivers. 

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_Stew- These are sealed units! You can't change just the bulb...... _

Thanks Sharon but I am quite aware what sealed units are my dear, _you are talking to the son of a ex-garage owner_.

I was simply attempting to help Chris out by suggesting that as the Dish is in the trade he might be able to offer assistance if Keith's suggestions could not help.

stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Cracked it!

Replacement lights are from Cibie, type 160 and available from here:

http://www.cars-gb.com/cibie.htm

Just ordered two sets and the H1 and H4 bulbs from:

http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk/

Yippee should be able to see where I am going!

Look at new thread about seeing where I am!!

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well done Chris :wink: 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Linda,

My apologies, the thanks goes to you for suggesting the Cibies in the first place.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

No thanks or apology necessary Chris....I'm just glad you got it sorted and most probably saved some dosh in the process 

The thanks should be mine to you....now _I_ know where to find them should I need them again :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
Glad to hear that you got your lights sorted out :lol: :lol: :lol: Maybe when we see you at Witney you can let me know if your headlights are the same as mine, then I will know where to get the replacements from.....

Keith


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well after all this time, I got the lights just before Christmas and replaced them just now.

Easy replacement about 30 minutes including a couple of simple problems.

Difference - amazing! Looking forward to using them in the dark.

Next job is the rear lights which should be here early next week then it's off with the bumper and a couple of holes to be made (95mm ones). I will of course let you know how it goes.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well done Chris...
Do they look any different or do they just work?
Maybe you need a run out in February, say to the Dirty Duck :lol: :lol: for the Valentines meet so that you can really be sure they work well??? You will also be able to test out the newly installed rear lights mate :lol: :lol: 
Don't forget to do the "before and after" photo's so we can all see what the differences are matey :wink: :wink: 
Look forward to seeing you all again soon....

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chris

Wow that was quick Chris, you pm'd me just 40 minutes before posting that they were fitted, to say you were about to fit, now thats quick work, 

well done LOL

stew


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there:
Of course fitting the latest bulb design will help but if you have a P30 chassis there is a basic design flaw: wiring to the head lamps. The wiring is too long and the gauge (wiring diameter) is too small. I purchased an after market set of wiring and a relay from kennedydiesel in the US it was called "light booster". At the moment I cannot find it myself but I will do a search and let you know. The "diesel page " is the best source.
John


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

OK I found it you can have a look at:
http://www.thedieselpage.com/reviews/lightbooster.htm
Best regards
John


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Rear lights now in the bumper!

These are high intensity led and seem to be very good.

Trying to get it ready for next weekend so no chance to spray bumper. Going to do it in hammerite probably dark grey.

Reversing lights are small spotlights.

The black tape just below the window is covering the holes that have been left when I removed the rear light panel. Damn thing was a water trap. I will put that two part sealer in that I have mentioned previously later in the year.

Found a bit of a problem when I started taking it all apart. I had not noticed that the lights had not been altered for the UK! Yet it has an mot and a DVLA inspection!

So at the moment I have the American brake lights and indicators combined. I think it will be a case of removing the existing wire to the brake pedal then running a new one to the rear. Should not be too difficult.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

That looks great Chris......
Makes the back end look like it came from the recent century rather than the last :lol: As I said to you before, the rear lights on some Winnies look ancient in design, which in my opinion spoils the look of the rear end, but I must say what an improvement you have made.
You should be rightfully proud mate

Keith

PS Hope you guys have a great weekend :lol: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Keith,

Thanks for your comments. Obviously I have a bit more to do yet. When the weather is a bit warmer I am going to spray the bumper.

The marks on the back where the old light bar went is going to be cleaned up and I will probably put a decal on, something like you have.

You will remember that I was not happy with the side stripes which are a water trap. Well I am going to experiment with a fluorescent white/silver 50mm strip. See what it looks like, kill two birds with one stone! Easily seen and covering up the holes!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
Yep it should look pretty good when you have tidied up the back panel, the idea of a decal is a good one as it will take the eye away from any small imperfections.... I have used a gel coat filler (can't remember the name just now...) to fill a small crack in our gel coat and it is superb and easy to work with. Gives a great finish and doesn't really need painting, especially if you are going to cover it with a decal. It is available from any marina and is about a fiver a tube..... Might be useful....
I like the idea of the reflective strip down the side, it will be a safety benefit for sure. I guess you are going to fill the holes before applying the tape though? I am not sure that I would rely upon the tape to prevent further water ingress, although just removing the existing (water trap) trims will be a significant improvement alone :lol: :lol: 

Good luck mate, can't wait to see it sometime soon

Keith


----------

